# spouse visa



## jorgycooper (Jun 13, 2016)

Hello. Can anyone help me please. I sent an application in vfs global manila on may24th. I avail an sms update but I havent received any message from them saying my application has been sent to the home office. does any one has a similar situation? thanks.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jorgycooper said:


> Hello. Can anyone help me please. I sent an application in vfs global manila on may24th. I avail an sms update but I havent received any message from them saying my application has been sent to the home office. does any one has a similar situation? thanks.


Howdy and welcome,

Here on the Philippines page you will find mostly foreign expats living in the Philippines or in the process of moving to the country and most likely not have the info you need.

Since you are already here in the Philippines now, I would suggest you contact the DFA and or Immigration there in Manila. 



Best Of Luck


----------

